# Sharpening



## OSCAR15 (Mar 27, 2006)

Which method do you use to sharpen your chisels?


----------



## JimGo (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a little wet grinder from Sears - $25 or $30.  I've also used PSA-backed sandpaper that was attached to my 6" face plate.


----------



## fuzzydog (Mar 27, 2006)

Sharpen, you can sharpen []  I think you choices should be broke out a bit. I freehand with a grinder to shape the tool, but use a couple jigs to  refine the edges with a diamond stone.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 27, 2006)

80 grit grinding wheel freehand, no jig.


----------



## vick (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9544
You might want to take a look at this poll run a while back on sharpening.


----------



## Draken (Mar 27, 2006)

I just purchased the JoolTool for sharpening at this past weekend's Woodworking Show.  It should show up in 7 to 10 days, and once I've put it through its paces, I'll post my impressions of it here.  Their website is www.jooltool.com for those of you who haven't heard of this system before.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## leehljp (Apr 5, 2006)

Why have polls that only allow one answer? We are pen turners for goodness sake! [] I would be willing to bet that no one answser is totally correct for the majority.

I use a grinder for the shapeing; but sometimes fine verticle belt sander for special shapes; water stone and round motorized stone for fine sharpening; then flat sandpaper or honing compound on wood for a one or two stroke touch up in the middle of turning. This last step is done several times, then back to the water stones. For a nick, I go back to the grinder.

Below on the left side is a soft wood block just a tad harder than balsa wood with the honing compound. My Japanese friend gave me those chisels and the sharpener, which is what he uses most of the time. He does use water stones for initial sharpening but honing for touch up during use.








How sharp my friend keeps his planes - which is done by hand - you can see through the shavings.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 19, 2006)

I use a wolverine jig and a fine diamond hone the little one woodcraft sells works great imo.... to touch it up keeps it off the grinder a LOT less wear !! and a strop on some items I use a skew 99.99% a the time for about everthing !!


----------

